# What to do about rust on my Stainless Pro Carry II



## IrishJohn (Jan 24, 2014)

I have a stainless Pro Carry II HD. While I was deployed it developed some rust spots on the slide. I tried cleaning them with Flitz but the stain remains. Thinking the only solution may be to get it bead blasted.

Anyone else has problems with their stainless Kimbers. Yes, I know stainless does not equal rust free.


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

If you want the blemishes gone,a blasting or sanding will cure it.If the blemishes aren't a concern soak it in Kroil.

If you have it blasted let a "smith" do it,if it's done by someone that doesn't have a blast cabinet strictly for stainless you'll just aggrevate the problem.

If the pitting is shallow and you want anywhere from a brushed to polished look,lay a piece of wet sandpaper on a pice of glass and start sanding.Start with something like 400 and work your way up finer until you get the finish you want.When you start sand one way at a 45 degree angle,then the next grit go 45 in the opposite direction,it's easier to see when all the previous scratches are gone.When you figure the next grit is the finish you want push the slide straight and only in one direction,lift and repeat.I will worn you this is a very long process that takes hours,but the finish is nice.If there's rust specs off the flat sides blasting is the best bet.

Oops forgot,welcome aboard and thank you for your service.


----------



## Navybob (Apr 27, 2013)

Sometimes I get darkening on my stainless guns. I have found that simple vinegar works exceedingly well at removing it. Simply use a Q-tip soaked and apply it to the area. 

I always make sure to look under grips like the Hogue Finger groove rubber ones. My first lesson was finding ugly under a set one day when I was replacing them with a set of G-10's.

Stainless can sometimes require more attention than a regular blued finish. Give it a try. I hope it works for you, but if not, you can still send it back to Kimber and have them refinish it.

Far to nice of a gun to do anything in a hurry.

Good Luck.


----------

